# Grips For Pistol/Revolver Online



## Kemosabe (Oct 28, 2012)

I thought this would be a good idea for a sticky.


Anyone who has bought grips for their firearms, please post a link of the one(s) you've used, and explain your experience with the company and product. I'm hoping this will be a very useful source for anyone who is in the market.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

T&S Safety Innovations..........plastic stippled grips for Beretta 92/96 series....$15.....fast shipping, reasonably priced.


----------

